# Kimber Ultra Carry II



## Ricks2524 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just purchased a used Kimber UC II. Everthing about it is great except for one small problem. The slide will not remain open (sometimes)once the mag is empty. Is this a big deal, and how can remendy the problem?
Thanks Rick


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

*It's all in the Magazine*

Replace the standard scrap black mag with stainless Kimpro, Wilson combat or chip mccormic mags. You could take your standard mag to a gunsmith & have him file the lip on the follower but..... Check your feed ramp to see if it has any marks from follower also. It sucks that you pay more money for a custom gun & they give you a junk mag with it. Don't forget to follow break in instructions & keep record of round count for spring replacement. I carry my Pro CDP II everyday & love it but I also have Kim Pro & wilson combat mags for it.


----------



## Bighorn (Feb 3, 2008)

How many rounds do you have thru your UC II?
Kimbers are made to close tolerances, and the 'break-in' recommended by the manufacturer is 400-500 rounds.

I have had semi autos before, that failed to lock open on the last round in the first few mags fired. However, with more rounds thru the guns, they functioned properly.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

Mach One Man said:


> Replace the standard scrap black mag with stainless Kimpro, Wilson combat or chip mccormic mags. You could take your standard mag to a gunsmith & have him file the lip on the follower but..... Check your feed ramp to see if it has any marks from follower also. It sucks that you pay more money for a custom gun & they give you a junk mag with it. Don't forget to follow break in instructions & keep record of round count for spring replacement. I carry my Pro CDP II everyday & love it but I also have Kim Pro & wilson combat mags for it.


+1 replace the mags.


----------

